# Cabrito!  Where do I start?



## burksmoke

I had this once when I lived in West Texas.  Can anyone give me some pointers? i.e.  What cut, seasoning, wood, temp, time...

I really want to do this right but I've only had experience with pork, beef and yard bird. lol

Any comments would be appreciated.  (BTW I know goat is not lamb, there is no goat area on this forum)


----------



## athabaskar

Cabrito is kid goat, so be sure you don't get hold of an old goat like so many of us here are. I did one a long time ago and felt like I didn't take it low and slow enough. I'd probably start one today with an injection and an overnight rub. Might even think about brining. Mesquite is the normal flavor, 225 or so until about 180 internal. It should shred at about that temp, but tug on some to test it. It might need to get hotter. Time is relative. Be sure to let it rest and then break out the tortillas. Good luck!


----------



## mballi3011

Now I have smoked some but not allot. I have also ate a desent amount of goat but the one you need is Jeff (Rio Grande) now he has done alot of goat and he would know about all you need to know. I would hang here and see if he come out of hiding. Then you could always PM him.


----------



## rio_grande

I learned the Cabrito method from Rivet and I am not real good at it yet. Salt and pepper night before wrap and toss in fridge. Next day on the grill slow until internal around 180 ish,

Now I do a modified version where I do same prep but then put it in the smoker at around 200 with hickory, or mesquite is good as well. I like mine to 200 then pull like pork. It is dang good...

Maybee rivet will chime in, He is the true master at Cabrito I am but a novice,,,,, Now if we talking goat ribs,,, maybee a pro there.


----------



## richoso1

Rio_Grande said:


> I learned the Cabrito method from Rivet and I am not real good at it yet. Salt and pepper night before wrap and toss in fridge. Next day on the grill slow until internal around 180 ish,
> 
> Now I do a modified version where I do same prep but then put it in the smoker at around 200 with hickory, or mesquite is good as well. I like mine to 200 then pull like pork. It is dang good...
> 
> Maybee rivet will chime in, He is the true master at Cabrito I am but a novice,,,,, Now if we talking goat ribs,,, maybee a pro there.


That's pretty much the way I've seen it done in Mexico. Simple seasoning, and they used mesquite wood. Some times simplicity wins over complexity.


----------



## burksmoke

Thanks guys!   There is an annual BBQ event in Electra TX not far from where I live where cabrito is one of the categories.  I've always intended to check it out but never have.  I really appreciate the input.  I've got to try it.

Burk


----------



## scarbelly

Athabaskar said:


> Cabrito is kid goat, so be sure you don't get hold of an old goat like so many of us here are. I did one a long time ago and felt like I didn't take it low and slow enough. I'd probably start one today with an injection and an overnight rub. Might even think about brining. Mesquite is the normal flavor, 225 or so until about 180 internal. It should shred at about that temp, but tug on some to test it. It might need to get hotter. Time is relative. Be sure to let it rest and then break out the tortillas. Good luck!


Hey! You talkin about me and Bear? Old goat


----------



## chefrob

richoso1 said:


> That's pretty much the way I've seen it done in Mexico. Simple seasoning, and they used mesquite wood. Some times simplicity wins over complexity.


couldn't agree more................


----------



## chefrob

Scarbelly said:


> Hey! You talkin about me and Bear? Old goat


you guys are so old........huh huh........huh huh.........


----------



## meateater

chefrob said:


> you guys are so old........huh huh........huh huh.........


Is that Dick Cheney and fun house bush?


----------

